# Flea protection for 6 month old?



## Dogdewd94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi everybody, sorry about all the frequent questions..we've never owned a Shepherd before so this stuff is sort of new. Can anybody recommend good flea protection for a 6 month old (will be 7 in a week) she weighed 43lbs last month just for reference. I was looking at Advantix although some of the reviews were less than decent. Shampoo isn't really possible right now as she still play bites a lot and would be a bit of a hassle until she gets older, I figure I would ask here seen as everyone has a Shep 

-Thanks


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Frontline or NexGard. We are using Nexgard and it works well. Kills ticks and fleas without having to put the oily stuff on the dogs shoulder. I prefer this over Frontilne. 

I have not seen any negative side effects on my dog and I have been using it since he was 3 or 4 months old. He is 10 months now. 

Combining Nexgard with heartguard or Sentinel takes care of all of the monthly preventative meds needed to keep your dog bug free.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Do you have fleas now? I'm a believer in not treating when it's not necessary. If you need it in the spring, then start then. But for now, I see no reason for it, especially where it seems you are located.

This is a great group of people that always welcomes questions. Don't be shy to ask about anything. Someone here will have the answer and will be willing to help.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I had good luck with the seresto colors for flea/tick prevention this summer. I've used advantix in the past with good results against fleas, but it wasn't super successful with keeping ticks off.


----------



## Dogdewd94 (Aug 5, 2014)

She's bug free for now, only thing I'm worried about is she keeps rolling in the grass and there are a few cats lose around where I walk her as well as other dogs play around there so I just want to be safe than sorry. I know its not really essential during winter not sure about the collar though she's currently on a chain color to stop her from tugging on the leash and going after smaller dogs and squirrels lol


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Pawsed said:


> Do you have fleas now? I'm a believer in not treating when it's not necessary. If you need it in the spring, then start then. But for now, I see no reason for it, especially where it seems you are located.


This!

I believe less is better. Flea treatments are chemicals. ..simple. If you don't have fleas I wouldn't treat for them. Winter is here, in Ontario it's cold enough that you should be good until springtime.


----------



## Dogdewd94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Saphire said:


> This!
> 
> I believe less is better. Flea treatments are chemicals. ..simple. If you don't have fleas I wouldn't treat for them. Winter is here, in Ontario it's cold enough that you should be good until springtime.


Ok thanks, maybe once spring time comes I will look at Frontline or possibly the recommended flea collar. 

One other quick question, so for next winter if she has flea protection on in summer / fall once it hits winter do you just not apply it again until you're ready such as spring time?

Thanks


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've started using frontline+ and nexgard with great success. I had been using bug off garlic for a long time, but found a couple of fleas on my dogs last year and early this summer. We go too many places to worry about bringing them home or leaving them anywhere, so this is much safer for me now.


----------



## MimiG (Nov 12, 2014)

I treat my GSDs with tick medication once a month; but the best method of prevention is probably NOT allowing them to play too much in dog parks or roll their bodies too much on the grass.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

hahaha. My dogs are ALWAYS at the park playing. Not keeping them in a bubble.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Dogdewd94 said:


> Ok thanks, maybe once spring time comes I will look at Frontline or possibly the recommended flea collar.
> 
> One other quick question, so for next winter if she has flea protection on in summer / fall once it hits winter do you just not apply it again until you're ready such as spring time?
> 
> Thanks


I don't use flea or heartworm medications at all. If I run into a flea problem and catch it quickly I will use Domastaceous Earth. I do spray my yard in spring and summer with nematodes. 

Gus goes everywhere with me....works all summer and we have yet to bring home fleas. That's 2 years worth of chemicals I have not put on him to treat something he doesn't have.

That's just me. You need to do what feels right for you.


----------



## Dogdewd94 (Aug 5, 2014)

MimiG said:


> I treat my GSDs with tick medication once a month; but the best method of prevention is probably NOT allowing them to play too much in dog parks or roll their bodies too much on the grass.


We've tried that, its her first time playing in the snow so even when the ground is a little wet she'll roll around in it I've tried pulling her off but she's stubborn.

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Dogdewd94 said:


> We've tried that, its her first time playing in the snow so even when the ground is a little wet she'll roll around in it I've tried pulling her off but she's stubborn.
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone


Fleas are not running around in the snow. Let your pup enjoy herself rolling around.


----------



## WhiteWillysJK (Dec 26, 2014)

I only treat my dogs 6 months out of the year. Spring through summer. I also switch brands every year too, I read before that fleas/ticks can eventually get immune if you use the brand every year. So far it's been working great changing every year, and stopping the meds once it's below 32 at nights. I live in the suburbs but our neighborhood is full of trees and my house backs up to a state park that is mainly woods. I have no choice, I hate putting that stuff on them. I tried to skip it one year and it was miserable for all of us. Never tried again. This will be my first full season with my GSD and will treat her the same as my other dog.


----------

